# House Finch nest



## DSGB (Jun 8, 2007)

A pair of house finches have made a nest in one of our hanging plants. I took it down to water it and noticed it had two eggs in it. It was quite obvious who the mother was, because she sat in a tree a few feet away and voiced her displeasure. I showed my daughter the eggs and took a few pics before hanging it back up.






Here is momma checking me out.





I thought it was odd that there were only two eggs in the nest. I checked back a couple days later and there were four more eggs!





However, it seems that one of them doen't quite fit in. Apparently, a House Sparrow has laid one of it's eggs in the nest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2007)

It looks like a parasite nester, like a cowbird, has paid a visit.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 8, 2007)

Very cool.  I've been watching a Cardinal's nesting progress and I think another bird is making it difficult for her.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 8, 2007)

I believe your right Nic.  That one egg doesn't look right.  Nice shots DRB.  You are going to keep us posted on the progress I hope.  Thanks for sharing.

Hoss


----------



## DSGB (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the odd egg is that of a House Sparrow. There's one that comes around quite a bit. I'm debating whether I should leave it be or get rid of it.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 8, 2007)

The "odd" egg is a brown-headed cowbird.  Brown-headed cowbirds used to follow bison herds around to eat the seeds, etc. that the bison helped make available, so the developed into "nest parasites" meaning that the female would lay her eggs in other birds nests - sometimes "throwing" the other birds' eggs out.  Sometimes the cowbird nestlings will throw the other nestlings out. 

Anyway, we (with our domesticated animals - especially cattle & horses, bird feeders, and general paving/disturbance) have made GREAT cowbird habitat, & they no longer have to follow bison herds to make their living.  The cowbird population has increased GREATLY in the last 100 or so years thanks to us, but they are still "programmed" to be nest parasites.  They are particularly a problem with some species (house finches not being one of them).  

If it were me, I would throw the cowbird egg out post-haste just so that the one that hatches from it doesn't end up causing reproductive problems for another species later.

Neat shots!!  It is always cool to find birds' nests & watch them hatch & grow up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2007)

I agree Rip. Seems like I read somewhere that cowbirds are one of the reasons that the Loggerhead Shrike is on the decline.


----------



## jason308 (Jun 8, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> I agree Rip. Seems like I read somewhere that cowbirds are one of the reasons that the Loggerhead Shrike is on the decline.



Nic.....They are responsible (at least in part) for a number of declining bird species...Do what Rip said and do the rest of the birds a favor...

DGSB....Neat shots.  Never know where you will find a birds nest around the house....


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 8, 2007)

nic, a few weeks ago at the florida line rest stop there were several shrikes on the barbed wire. i love watching them critters. i read that the tooth on their bill is used to sever spinal cords!!! (did not mean to derail thread. i agree make an omelet out of the cowbird egg!!!!)


----------



## Sling (Jun 8, 2007)

Cull it and fry that sucker up for breakfast!..or not


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment Hoss, but DSGB is the photographer of record on this one.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 10, 2007)

Man I just never get past the first letter in the name.  Sorry for the mix up DSGB.  

Hoss


----------



## leo (Jun 11, 2007)

*Fine shots DSGB*

Thanks for posting them


----------



## DSGB (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, we got rid of the cowbird egg. I actually let my daughter get it out of the nest. Of course she wanted to keep it. I explained to her that we couldn't raise it and why we were getting rid of it. Luckily, she dropped it two seconds after removing it from the nest.

I checked the nest on Saturday and two had hatched.





The next day, they had all hatched.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 19, 2007)

Cute little critters!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 19, 2007)

Well at least I now know where some muppet designs came from.  Neat photo.  Thanks for sharing and keep us posted as they grow.

Hoss


----------



## DSGB (Jun 25, 2007)

They're getting bigger. Here's one from last week and another from Saturday. It was the middle of the day, Saturday, and they looked hot. I guess they were trying to cool off by facing away from each other.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 25, 2007)

I like the one where they are all facing out like a wagon wheel or covey of quail...


----------



## Hoss (Jun 25, 2007)

Neat update.  I bet they get hot packed in that nest.  Thanks for sharing their development.

Hoss


----------

